
Earn money by curating your favourite music for businesses - rolfdroge
http://getatmosphere.com
======
rolfdroge
Amsterdam-based startup kollekt.fm launches a new music service for businesses
called ‘Atmosphere’. The service delivers a music selection that is handpicked
by an artist or music expert who is exclusively connected to a business.
Atmosphere not only creates a better in-store experience for customers, but
it's also a new opportunity for artists and music experts to make money.

Do you want to become a curator or want to have atmosphere in your venues?
Learn more on getatmosphere.com

~~~
spif
Love this idea and also the execution looks well done. Kudo's on the launching
customers (how did you land all of those?).

Could this also work as a music curation for in our office? Would save the
SONOS battles that can turn ugly pretty quickly.

------
bpcboom
Cool! Have been collecting music for ever!

------
mklph
Interesting!

